# Youth Mobility Visa, Getting Married in the U.K., Visa Help



## joeylace (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, 

My fiance is a British citizen and I am a Canadian citizen. We got engaged about 3 years ago while we were abroad and now I am currently living with him in the U.K. on a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa. My visa will expire in a year & 9 months from now. We are planning to get married next year or the year after and I would like to remain here in the U.K. afterwards. I just have a few questions and would appreciate any advice with this as its so difficult being in long distance and we dont want to risk the chance of being away from each other again. 

Can you get married on a youth mobility visa? Is it better to get married before my youth mobility visa expires? What visa should I apply for? 

Basically, what is the best way of getting married to my fiance (if I'm on a Youth Mobility Visa) and then staying here in the U.K.? 

Thanks so much.
I look forward to your response. 

Regards,

Jo-Anna


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes you can marry on YMS, and if at all possible, you should give yourself enough time to marry and apply for a spouse visa before your current YMS visa expires. Otherwise, if your plan is to marry and live in the UK, you're going to have to apply for a marriage visit or fiance visa from outside the UK, which adds a lot of expense and hassle. 

Once you're married, you need to apply for Further Leave to Remain which is form FLR(M) (colloquially called a "spouse visa"). If you're strapped for time (but not cash) you can pay extra for a premium in-person appointment for the visa. 

Just be aware of timings for having a marriage performed (which includes giving notice with a registrar and a mandatory waiting period of at least 28 days) and applying for the visa, which can take a couple of months if you apply by post. You'd be in the best position if you gave yourself a full 6 months from start to finish, all things considered. You can remain in the UK if you've submitted the application, if your visa expires before you receive a decision, but this really isn't ideal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can marry on Tier 5 YMS. Your case will probably be referred to Home Office when you give notice, so expect a longer processing time up to 70 days. After marriage, you can then switch to spouse leave on form FLR(M). I suggest you leave at least a few months remaining on your visa when you give notice. You need to meet the financial requirement of £18,600 gross income, either by you, your fiancé or jointly for leave to remain as spouse.


----------



## joeylace (Jun 9, 2016)

A huge thanks guys! Such a big help!


----------

